# Where to get t-shirts retagged??



## EthanLLK (May 26, 2009)

I was just wondering if anyone knew of a company that can retag shirts and for a good price??

Thanks!!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Try TSCApparel.com. If you buy the blank t-shirts from them, they also do relabeling for a fee.

If you search for relabeling here in the forums, you'll probably find even more suggestions and vendors.


----------



## rhaleluk (May 26, 2009)

thanks this helped me too!


----------

